# Hydra Delay..



## Jiuk (Sep 8, 2019)

After a week process, it finished..







I didn't use MLCC capacitors. Red capacitors are Pilkor MKT.






Bypass works and LED is ON, but no sound.. I checked DC voltage and found 1N5817 diode was false inserted.






I love this pedal. ^^


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Sep 8, 2019)

Super cool! Glad you got it figured out


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Sep 8, 2019)

That faceplate looks great, hadn't seen one used yet. Love the nod to the Volante in the design. Into the cart this one goes once the FV-1 chip is back in stock


----------



## chongmagic (Sep 9, 2019)

Great job, truly a great sounding delay.


----------



## phi1 (Sep 9, 2019)

What do y’all like about this delay? I assume it’s the options for multiple taps creating different rhythms of repeats? Or is it the actual sound of the repeats and the action on the age knob?

Which patterns of repeats are your favorite? I’d like to experiment with some multi-tap delay patches on my dev board and it’d be nice to have some focus for where to start out.


----------



## chongmagic (Sep 9, 2019)

I like that it has an analog sound to it, like one of the old tape echo machines.

The switches act as adding different heads to a tape machine, and you can experiment as to what combination you like best.


----------



## phi1 (Sep 9, 2019)

Thanks, good to know it has a nice tone to it, in addition to the feature of having multiple “heads” (that’s what I should have said when I said multiple taps). 

Anyway, I’ll experiment with several head combinations, to see which I like, maybe put save a few patches for my arachnid build. But, I’ll keep my eye on the hydra for the future since it seems like people like the tone.


----------



## Robert (Sep 9, 2019)

That's a sharp looking build!   I never use washers with my toggle switches, but it does add a little subtle "something" ....

I like staggered patterns myself.   (On / Off / On / On) and (On / On / Off / On)


----------

